
Discuss: how secure is C++? - LaPingvino
https://www.kialo.com/c%2B%2B-is-a-menace-for-security-in-computer-software-10844/10844.0=10844.1/=10844.1
======
dvhh
Undefined behavior ( see [http://blog.llvm.org/2011/05/what-every-c-
programmer-should-...](http://blog.llvm.org/2011/05/what-every-c-programmer-
should-know.html) ) make it difficult to make it perfectly secure.

